# Vektorgrafik in Zahlentabelle wandeln



## mhumer (17. Juni 2004)

Erst einmal hallo an alle.

Ich bin hinsichtlich Vektoren und dem Umgang damit blutigster Anfänger, demnach bitte ich um Nachsicht.

Hier meine Problem:
Mit Coreltrace habe ich eine Deutschlandkarte vektorisiert und möchte diese nun als Zahlentabelle in SQL hinterlegen, damit ich die Anzeige mit PHP skalieren kann, ohne auf Seiten des Users Plugins vorauszusetzen.

Ich habe in Google und anderen Foren bereits vergeblich gesucht und hoffe, daß ich hier Hilfe erhalte.

Selbst auf http://www.wotsit.org (habe nach Formatdeklarationen gesucht) war ich leider erfolglos.

Ich denke mir, daß es doch ein Tool geben muss, das eine CGM/DXF, etc. Grafik in eine Zahlentabelle konvertiert.

Herzlichst, Marc Humer


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Juni 2004)

Hi,
dieser Post ist vielleicht beser unter dem Forum Php  aufgehoben!

Viele Grüße


----------



## mhumer (18. Juni 2004)

DirtyWorld, Du hast das missverstanden.

Denn genauso gut hätte ich mit Delphi, C++, ASM oder was anderem kommen können; darum geht es garnicht.

Mir geht es *um die Umsetzung einer Vektorgrafik in Zahlentabellen*

Was ich damit dann mache, ist unerheblich; ich habe es lediglich erwähnt, damit nicht die übliche "und wozu soll das gut sein"-Posts kommen )

Aber hier ein Lösungsansatz, der mir in meiner Verzweiflung eingefallen ist (wehe ihr lacht):

Ich habe mit Gif2Ascii aus der Grafik ein ASCII-Bild gemacht habe mit 700x900 Zeichen (= Originalgröße des Bildes in Px) und dann die ASCII-Datei eingelesen und ausgewertet habe (Z10S3 issn Punkt, Z10S25 wieder...und so weiter), aber das ist natürlich nicht unbedingt die Königsvariante.

Schlussendlich habe ich dann zwar eine weniger verzerrungsanfällige Grafik, aber aufgrund der vgl. großen Menge an Daten und natürlich der Rundungsfehler bei z.B. 0.6facher Größe bringt mich das meinem Ziel nicht weiter.

Es soll korrekt und vor allem schön schnell angezeigt werden.

Herzlichst, Marc


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
Ja entschuldige habe leider nicht sonderlich Ahnung von PHP, und habe deshalb angenommen das du das Problem direkt mit Php lösen willst.
Das einzigste was mir noch einfällt wäre grad ein anderes Programm um Bilder in ASCII oder Html umzuwandeln: Pictexter .

MFG
DirtyWorld


----------



## mhumer (18. Juni 2004)

Nevermind, kann passieren 

So lange es Menschen gibt, die auf mich hören, werden Fehler gemacht, hehe...

Deine Empfehlung werde ich mir nachher mal zu Gemüte führen.
Für mein Problem wird es wenig Abwechslung bringen, aber mein Programm kann nur schwarz-weiss 

Danke schonmal


----------

